# هل تعرف الطرق الحديثة لتهوية مواقف السيارات؟؟ اقرأ الملف وادعيلي



## كاسر (22 نوفمبر 2012)

أحبابي المهندسين في هذا الملتقى الرائع

أقدم لكم ملف مختصر مفيد عن

 نظامي التهوية لمواقف السيارات التقليدي والحديث

جمعت فيه وفصلت فيه الفروق بين مكونات النظامين وكذلك المميزات والعيوب

آمل أن يحوز على اعجابكم وأن يكون لبنة لفهم النظام الحديث ومعرفة متى يجب أو يستحب استخدامه

في المرفقات

تحياتي



​


----------



## mohamed mech (23 نوفمبر 2012)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
وكمان عملت كتاب مخصوص للملتقى :12:
ربنا يبارك فيك وفى علمك وينفع بك :20:
و يرزقك الفردوس الاعلى وكل أهلك اجمعين
اللهم امين​


----------



## nofal (23 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (23 نوفمبر 2012)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
وكمان عملت كتاب مخصوص للملتقى :12:
ربنا يبارك فيك وفى علمك وينفع بك :20:
و يرزقك الفردوس الاعلى وكل أهلك اجمعين
اللهم امين​


----------



## akbargherbal (23 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا أخي الكريم 

هذا الملف جاء في وقته و أنا ممنون لك ... لأنني أعمل على تصميم نظام سحب الدخان من مواقف سيارات لبناية هذه الأيام

لدي سؤال:

1) هل يوجد مشكلة لو وصلت سرعة الهواء المسحوب داخل الدكت 1400 fpm ... خصوصا و أننا نتعامل مع مواقف سيارات و مسألة الضوضاء ليست ذات أهمية قصوى ... أنا أعلم أنه يجب الحفاظ على السرعة 1200 fpm ... و لكن بعض الأحيان نجد أننا يجب أن نحافظ على أبعاد الدكت لكي لا تتجاوز مساحة معينة (سواء بالنسبة للإرتفاع أو حتى الطول)


----------



## رجل الصناعة (23 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## كاسر (23 نوفمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> ماشاء الله تبارك الله
> وكمان عملت كتاب مخصوص للملتقى :12:
> ربنا يبارك فيك وفى علمك وينفع بك :20:
> و يرزقك الفردوس الاعلى وكل أهلك اجمعين
> اللهم امين​



آمين آمين وفيكم يبارك الله أستاذي م محمد وأستاذي م عبدالعاطي
ولكم مثل دعاءكم وكلماتكم الرائعة كروعتكم وتألقكم

والملف صفحتين وجدولين ورسمتين في طريقهم يكبرو ويكبرو ويصيرو كتاب بإذن الله :68:

شكرا لك مهندس محمد و المهندس عبدالعاطي ولجميع الاخوة المهندسين الافاضل نوفل و زميلنا أكبر ورجل الصناعة

شرفتوا المشاركة وصاحبها ولا أجد ما أكافئكم به إلا الدعاء


ولي عودة على سؤال أخي وحبيبي أكبر


​


----------



## toktok66 (23 نوفمبر 2012)

الله ينفعك بعملك الصالح -- وجازاك الله خيرا على اسهاماتك المتواصله


----------



## كاسر (23 نوفمبر 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> الله ينفعك بعملك الصالح -- وجازاك الله خيرا على اسهاماتك المتواصله



آمين يا بشمهندس toktok66 وإياك بما دعوت

لكن مرورك وتشريفك هنا له طعم خاص

كل الود


----------



## mohamed mech (23 نوفمبر 2012)

aati badri قال:


> ماشاء الله تبارك الله
> وكمان عملت كتاب مخصوص للملتقى :12:
> ربنا يبارك فيك وفى علمك وينفع بك :20:
> و يرزقك الفردوس الاعلى وكل أهلك اجمعين
> اللهم امين​


و بعدين فى الحركات ده يا استاذ
الحاجات ده لها حقوق ملكية
بس انا سايبك تقتبس منها علشان الفاتورة تتقل و تغطى مصاريف المحامى​


----------



## كاسر (23 نوفمبر 2012)

akbargherbal قال:


> شكرا أخي الكريم
> 
> هذا الملف جاء في وقته و أنا ممنون لك ... لأنني أعمل على تصميم نظام سحب الدخان من مواقف سيارات لبناية هذه الأيام
> ....



الشكر لك أخي على مرورك وتشريفك

وأسأل الله لك التيسير والتوفيق في ما تعمل وتبدع

واسمح لي مرة أخرى أن أنبه على أن الانظمة الحديثة (التي تستخدم مراوح بدل الدكتات داخل المواقف) تخدم في جانبين:

1- التهوية من عوادم السيارات

2- التحكم وسحب الدخان في حال الحرائق

وعلى هذا فيظهر مما ذكرت أنك تستخدم النوع التقليدي (استخدام الدكتات داخل المواقف)
...

مجرد مراجعة للمعلومات :7:





akbargherbal قال:


> لدي سؤال:
> 
> 1) هل يوجد مشكلة لو وصلت سرعة الهواء المسحوب داخل الدكت 1400 fpm ... خصوصا و أننا نتعامل مع مواقف سيارات و مسألة الضوضاء ليست ذات أهمية قصوى ... أنا أعلم أنه يجب الحفاظ على السرعة 1200 fpm ... و لكن بعض الأحيان نجد أننا يجب أن نحافظ على أبعاد الدكت لكي لا تتجاوز مساحة معينة (سواء بالنسبة للإرتفاع أو حتى الطول)



لو رجعنا للجداول والتوصيات بالسرعات في مثل هذه الاماكن فسنجد أنه 

لا مشكلة أخي بالتصميم بهذه السرعة من ناحية الضوضاء

نعم لو استطعنا أن نقلل السرعة وأن يكون هناك تناسق بين السرعات خلال المجرى فهذا أفضل

ولكن في مثل حالتك أنت مضطر لهذا

أتمنى وأدعو الله لك بالتوفيق

​


----------



## eng_alex (23 نوفمبر 2012)

_*جزاك الله عنا خيرا وزادك عليه خيرا بعد خير ...... امين امين*_


----------



## أكرم حمزه (23 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 نوفمبر 2012)

و اسمح لي يا مهندس محمد انا كمان اقتبس الكلمات المضيئة من قلبك المضاء بالإيمان و الحب و الود 
و م كاسر فعلا يستاهل جزاه الله و جزاكم كل خير 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله
وكمان عملت كتاب مخصوص للملتقى :12:
ربنا يبارك فيك وفى علمك وينفع بك :20:
و يرزقك الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة وكل أهلك اجمعين وكل من تفضل بالقراءة و التعليق 
اللهم آمين


----------



## مهاجر (24 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

جزاكم الله خير أجمعين

والشكر للأخ كاسر على جهده


----------



## thaeribrahem (24 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## كاسر (24 نوفمبر 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> و اسمح لي يا مهندس محمد انا كمان اقتبس الكلمات المضيئة من قلبك المضاء بالإيمان و الحب و الود
> و م كاسر فعلا يستاهل جزاه الله و جزاكم كل خير
> ماشاء الله تبارك الله
> وكمان عملت كتاب مخصوص للملتقى :12:
> ...



آمين ولك بمثل مهندس صبري

مرورك تشريف للمشاركة المتواضعة امام عطاءكم وعلمكم

زادكم الله خيرا على خير وجعله علما نافع ممتد ​


----------



## Maher Hussain (24 نوفمبر 2012)

سلمت يداك :7:


----------



## aati badri (24 نوفمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> و بعدين فى الحركات ده يا استاذ
> الحاجات ده لها حقوق ملكية
> بس انا سايبك تقتبس منها علشان الفاتورة تتقل و تغطى مصاريف المحامى​



الحمد لله
البروف برضو اعجب واقتبس
وطبعا ما تقدرش تشتكي البروف


----------



## aati badri (24 نوفمبر 2012)

اقرأ
اهضم
وادينا العصارة يانحلتنا 
http://www.coltinfo.co.uk/products-and-systems/smoke-control/leaflet-car-park-ventilation.pdf


----------



## aati badri (24 نوفمبر 2012)

http://www.flaktwoods.com/fb8bacc1-159a-4665-a249-6dd082291793


----------



## aati badri (24 نوفمبر 2012)

http://www.flaktwoods.com/ff9d2313-7f23-4906-90c1-8a56162aa221


----------



## aati badri (24 نوفمبر 2012)

http://www.flaktwoods.com/f63e0c53-f175-4ad1-acad-0574917f6e94


----------



## aati badri (24 نوفمبر 2012)

http://www.flaktwoods.com/44a82d95-02b0-4b53-8707-201917d03de4


----------



## aati badri (24 نوفمبر 2012)

http://www.flaktwoods.com/e50c1176-016e-4ba1-8a65-62bfcfb470cb


----------



## mohamed mech (24 نوفمبر 2012)

aati badri قال:


> الحمد لله
> البروف برضو اعجب واقتبس
> وطبعا ما تقدرش تشتكي البروف



تنزل المرة ده علشان خاطر البروفيسر


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (25 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## كاسر (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*


أشكركم جميعا

كل من شرفني بالمرور وتحميل الملف واسعدني بالدعاء
وكل من حمل الملف ودعى لي بظهر الغيب

لكم كل الشكر وجزاكم الله كل خير

ووفقكم في الدنيا والآخرة


*​


----------



## برشلوني موت (26 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزاك الله كل الخير ممكن برنامج محاكاة عن هذا الموضوع لو سمحت


----------



## كاسر (26 نوفمبر 2012)

برشلوني موت قال:


> شكرا جزاك الله كل الخير ممكن برنامج محاكاة عن هذا الموضوع لو سمحت



برامج المحاكاة تستخدم تقنية CFD = Computational fluid dynamics

هذا الرابط يوفر نسخة غير كاملة لبرنامج متخصص في هذا المجال

The latest evolution in Computational Fluid Dynamics (CFD), Concurrent CFD - FloEFD - Mentor Graphics

تمنيت لو خدمتك أكثر ... أتمنى لك التوفيق،،،


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (13 ديسمبر 2012)

الملف " خير الكلام ما قل ودل "
شكراً للمهندس كاسر​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 ديسمبر 2012)

ملف ممتاز كصاحبه 
بارك الله فيك م كاسر 
انت كسرت الجمود في هذا الموضوع 
جزاكم الله خيرا و زادكم من فضله و علمه و بركته و إن شاء الله يصير مرجع و ثوابه تحت قوله صلي الله عليه و سلم : علم ينتفع به


----------



## الفذ (13 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وفى ميزان حسناتك .. مأجوووووور .. فعلا انا اعمل فى مشروع به طابقين لمواقف السيارات و اطبق النظام الحديث بعد جديل غريب من الاستشارى حيث كان يريد تنفيذ نظان الــ ducting ventilation system و jet fan system فى نفس الوقت ... ولكن بفضل الله طلع كلامى صح بتوفيق رب العالمين

تقبل مرورى وتحياتى و دعائى لك بظهر الغيب


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (14 ديسمبر 2012)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك وفى جميع الأعضاء الكرام المشاركين


----------



## alzrook3d (8 يناير 2013)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله

:12:ربنا يبارك فيك وفى علمك وينفع بك :20:
و يرزقك الفردوس الاعلى وكل أهلك اجمعين
اللهم امين​


----------



## mega byte (9 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيراً


----------



## محمد طلال اليوسف (9 يناير 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## zanitty (10 يناير 2013)

طيب انا قررت ادعى لك من غير ما انزل الملف 

حنزل الملف بعدين يا استاذنا


----------



## محمد العطفي (12 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## المهندس-13 (14 فبراير 2013)

*مشكوووور
وجزاك الله خير
*
*سبحان الله والحمد الله ولاإله إلا الله والله أكبر*


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (14 فبراير 2013)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخ كاسر وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## كوكو شعبان (15 فبراير 2013)

اللة ولى التوفيق


----------



## كاسر (15 فبراير 2013)

*

العفو اخوتي المهندسين

أشكر مروركم وتشريفكم ودعائكم


*​


----------



## كاسر (15 فبراير 2014)

لن أنسى هذا التشجيع منكم، لكم الشكر


----------



## thaeribrahem (16 فبراير 2014)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (16 فبراير 2014)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## drmady (16 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## golden hawk (18 فبراير 2014)

ملف ممتاااااااااااز ربنا يباركلك


----------



## drmady (8 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس الحالم (8 أكتوبر 2014)

ما شاء الله ملف جميل جدا جدا


----------



## مستريورك (8 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكرو اخي كاسر


----------



## Nile Man (9 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sharaf911 (11 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.tamermosa (12 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مسلم يوسف (12 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (15 أكتوبر 2015)

مشكور علي الجهد​


----------



## ahmed_20 (26 أكتوبر 2015)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكررررررررررررررر


----------



## tarek gamarec (16 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## sh0077 (28 ديسمبر 2015)

موضوع رائع و منظم و متميز جزاك الله خيرا مهندس كاسر


----------



## dohengineer (28 ديسمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك .


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (29 ديسمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## thaer11 (31 ديسمبر 2015)

مشكور يا بشمهندس


----------



## eng.mhk (28 يونيو 2016)

شكرا


----------



## noreldin2000 (30 يوليو 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## thaer11 (20 يناير 2017)

thanks


----------



## engineer76 (7 فبراير 2017)

*جزاك الله خيرا بس عندي سوال ذكرت انه عدد مرات تغير الهواء 6 من اي مرجع اخذت هذا الرقم*



كاسر قال:


> أحبابي المهندسين في هذا الملتقى الرائع
> 
> أقدم لكم ملف مختصر مفيد عن
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ملاك الريم (7 فبراير 2017)

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## كاسر (25 أغسطس 2017)

شكرا لكم


----------



## كاسر (1 ديسمبر 2017)

للرفع


----------



## مسلم يوسف (12 يناير 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (16 يناير 2018)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------

